# SUNWAYMAN V10R Ti²



## Ethen (Dec 11, 2011)

V10R Ti² is the deluxe upgrade version of the original V10R; It also succeeds to follow the philosophy of SUNWAYMAN’s beautiful design and exquisite workmanship. Finely machined titanium-alloy light body, anodized with a layer of beautiful, smooth and scratch-resistant titanium coatings, what’s more, the tail cap is also made of titanium alloy, makes the whole light has strong metal texture and enticing.


----------



## houtex (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting these beautiful pictures.

Where did you get it?


----------



## jake royston (Feb 13, 2012)

lets see some more posts here. black #39 is on its way to me, got it in a trade, and i cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## jake royston (Feb 18, 2012)




----------

